# Speed Entry Bindings - again



## breamarie (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey y'all, new poster here. I've checked the forum and have seen loads of posts for and against speed entry bindings. They're what I started with, so I'm inclined to stick with them. I like being able to quickly strap in standing up and get right to the slopes.

I'm coming from using the K2 cinch bindings that I bought shortly after they first came out 8 years ago. 

This year I bought a new board, the arbor swoon, and I'm loving it but I want new bindings. I'm a visual arts person (work in video, photography, and graphic design) so I'm big on looks. I want white bindings to go with the board to help make the graphics pop more. My current black bindings look like shit with it and I want to pair them with my old board, since I think it'll be easier to sell together. 

SO my dilemma is, stick with speed-entry bindings and have limited options or just get white traditional bindings. I'm mostly looking at the GNU B-Free, but I haven't seen a whole lot of info on them. Seems like the new cinches aren't made as well as my old ones and the Flows aren't really interesting to me with the single top piece instead of two straps.

Has anyone here used both? What's your preference? I mostly ride with my husband so we're not big on the "social" aspect at the top of the lift like I've seen many people mention here. We have the whole lift ride to chat (and if you ride real mountains, it's a looonnnnngggg ride) so I like the quick convenience of the speed entry/rear entry bindings. I've read that they aren't quite as responsive as other bindings, but since they're all I know, I doubt I'd be disappointed. The GNUs also have good responsiveness ratings.

Aaaand sorry for the novel.


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

breamarie said:


> The Flows aren't really interesting to me with the single top piece instead of two straps.


Have you checked their new models? I just went quickly on their site and they don't do the one large strap anymore... unless I'm misreading your comment.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Love my K2 Cinch CTX. I would buy the GNU ones with the "relax button"


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I find the flow one piece so easy, and would just add, that as someone who suffers agony from having boots/straps too tight, that the single strap just works for me...

For me to be able to do anything with conventional bindings i have to have them tight, as do most people, which is where the problems start, numbness in my feet start in seconds...! And with the Flow single piece i can do exactly the same with a loose binding, meaning comfort for me...

I am not saying they suit everyone, but i have 3 sets, and find them very simple and very comfortable...

The downside, scrapping out the snow after getting off the lift, especially when lots of powder or on slushy days, but still have to do that with other bindings anyway, so i find no loss there...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

breamarie said:


> Hey y'all, new poster here. I've checked the forum and have seen loads of posts for and against speed entry bindings. They're what I started with, so I'm inclined to stick with them. I like being able to quickly strap in standing up and get right to the slopes.
> 
> I'm coming from using the K2 cinch bindings that I bought shortly after they first came out 8 years ago.
> 
> ...



So if you search a few posts from me you ill find I have owned most of the easy entry bindings. Still own 2 of them
I own the k2 cinch ctx (2013) model
I own the flow nx2-SE (2014)model

I have owned and sent back (gnu Weird, GNU street)


as an owner already of the K2, you know the main drawback to that design. 
1. weight (not issue for me as I am not a park rat)
2. The amount of effort to lock in the binding, my arms are sore after a day of pulling the back up.

if it were not for #2 This would be my go to binding.


The GNU models 
the entry was easier than the k2, BUT, the highback when opened, the latch kept getting in the way on a pitch I constantly had to tilt entinre board to get in binding.

other issues i had with gnu
1. Street did not have canting
2. the toecap did not fit boot well, and there was only a way to move cap forward or backward, not up or down, so I was constantly fiddling to get boot in snug.
3. Cheap quality of build, the cables were plastic
the toe cap were cheap as well

The flow Binding

Flow quality of build is far and above the GNU. But on Par with K2 (K2 is a solid binding with quality components)
This is my go to binding. I have the hybrid toe cap, which give you the ability to strap in, as well as easy entry. 

Pros.
1. easiest of all the rear entryies to snap in
2. with nasty system easier to get a tighter fit, k2 opens higher, but does not lower as flat,
3. you can tweak this binding quite a bit, and very easy to do so
4. canting - with bad knees I will not ride without it

Cons
1. takes a day or so to dial it in once set use a sharpy to mark spots
2. the nx2 heel cup is narrow so you have to put boot in at a slight angle.


FWIW i use this on an Arbor formula board, so it pairs well with arbor
feel free to PM me with any other questions


----------



## solucien (Jan 11, 2012)

Snowboard Binding Flow ISIS Women's Snowboarding Bindings for Girls.










White Flows, with the new Hybrid 2-piece straps, and the Active Strap functionality for easier in&out.
Think they're sold out on the Flow website, but maybe you can find them somewhere online or at retail.


----------



## breamarie (Mar 10, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> So if you search a few posts from me you ill find I have owned most of the easy entry bindings. Still own 2 of them
> I own the k2 cinch ctx (2013) model
> I own the flow nx2-SE (2014)model
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was hoping to find. I love the K2s, but I definitely end up with sore arms/chest/upper back if I have a long day on the mountain from getting in and out of the bindings. Thanks for the help, I'm definitely leaning towards the Flows now.


----------



## Todd2002 (Jan 22, 2013)

Really sore arms from strapping in with the k2 cinch? How many times are you getting in and out of the bindings in a given day ? Why I'm asking is that I have been looking at the k2 cinch CTX to go on my skunk ape. 
I ride where the average run is between .5 and .7 of a mile. So that's a lot of runs in a given day.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Usually 15 to 20 times a day I am at Poconos lots of short runs


----------



## breamarie (Mar 10, 2014)

Todd2002 said:


> Really sore arms from strapping in with the k2 cinch? How many times are you getting in and out of the bindings in a given day ? Why I'm asking is that I have been looking at the k2 cinch CTX to go on my skunk ape.
> I ride where the average run is between .5 and .7 of a mile. So that's a lot of runs in a given day.


Yeah, lots of runs - 15-20. When I was at Stowe earlier this year, averaging 10 runs or so a day, it wasn't as much of an issue. I also haven't been to the gym in a while, so there's that too..


----------



## Todd2002 (Jan 22, 2013)

That about how many we usually do here too. A friend did 60 between snowshoe and silver creek a day. Tracked by alpine replay. Looking forward to getting the cinch CTX and see how they are.


----------



## breamarie (Mar 10, 2014)

I loved my cinches. I actually just ended up buying a traditional binding for the first time because it was the only one I liked the look of. Ended up with a white 2013 Salomon Absolute Premium binding. Should be here next week. It'll be an interesting change.


----------

